

How Paypal and Reddit faked their way to traction - ikeboy
https://medium.com/platform-thinking/how-paypal-and-reddit-faked-their-way-to-traction-9411fb583205

======
Oatseller
When Paypal was still part of X.com (1999 or 2000?) they paid new users to
sign up ($10 added to your new account).

------
explosion
I'd be interested to hear more stories like this about seeding sites
successfully without appearing fake. I've seen a lot of startups seed their
sites in ways that just look too obvious.

~~~
ikeboy
The terms "two sided market seeding" seem to yield good search results if you
want to explore further.

~~~
explosion
That phrase is new to me. ikeboy, thanks for the tip.

